# Norwich ehs show update



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Hi
The EHS has made the decision to postpone its annual reptile breeders meet. This was not made lightly and has been made due to our show date clashing with Hamm (we decided first :lol2

This has lead to quite a few regular table holders not being able to attend and also will effectthe attendance throughout the day.

We are postponing the 'show' to NOVEMBER. We are yet to confirm a date, but I am aware that there is an IHS show in November so we will obviously avoid this and hopefully any other shows. - Anyone know of any others??

Caz
Gen Sec EHS


----------



## DippyDazza (May 5, 2008)

It would be nice if there was someway of keeping everybody interested updated as to posible changes to the show dates? Perhaps a mailing list of sorts.

I am very interested in attending but as a buyer not a seller... I think that clearer advertising would ensure high guest numbers!


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Any suggestions are more than welcome. All reptile sites have been updated and there will be local newspaper/radio ads nearer the time.
The EHS are also to have tables at other shows to promote the event. Cheers.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Due to the PM's.. BUMP.:2thumb:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Please ignore the web site - we are having update issues at the moment! :whistling2:

The new date is likely to be Sunday 9/11/08 - 9th November 08.
Just awaiting written confirmation from the venue.
Will post again when 100% confirmed.
Cheers


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

NOW CONFIRMED AS SUNDAY 9TH NOVEMBER. ALL SYSTEMS ARE GO.: victory:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Bookings for tables now being taken.
Approx 90 available.
PM me with your name/address.
Cheers


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

Man i wish you guys would spread them out, why oh why have it 1 week before the IHS one, does not give the breeders a break let alone time for the buyers to save.

rediculous planning:bash:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

i couldnt go to donny and the norwich show is 5 mins up the road and iv been saving hard


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Slurm said:


> Man i wish you guys would spread them out, why oh why have it 1 week before the IHS one, does not give the breeders a break let alone time for the buyers to save.
> 
> rediculous planning:bash:


Well we did try other dates but it is partly reliant on the venue and on the other show dates that are all ready booked, both here and abroad. (Can't have it the same weekend now can we?)

Being a distance appart it will now doubt attract different buyers from different areas, and if there will also be different breeders at each show. We have already booked over 10 local breeders that wont be travelling to have tables at other shows.

Not enough weeks in the year perhaps?


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

Where abouts is the venue? Is it still at the same place?


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

Having been to doncaster twice this year, barking, maidstone, ware i can say its a lot of the same breeders and seem to see the same faces buying too.

Yeah your probably right about there not being enough weekends and they go so quick too:lol2:

I just think overall its bad for the hobby when meets are close together it dilutes the content.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

stucoady said:


> Where abouts is the venue? Is it still at the same place?


Hi.
Yep still Hellesdon High School.


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*ehs*

Hi Caz best show of the year this one , can't wait to come always plenty to choose from a definite one not to miss ,I am a bit biased as i have been to at least 10 of the shows you have held with your club but i can honestly say i have never been dissapointed.:no1:show


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Glad you enjoy it! :2thumb:

Lots of interest now the date has been amended. 22 extra tables booked in the last 3 days! :2thumb:

Still some left. PM me your name/address if you want a booking form.

Cheers.


----------



## sue (Mar 17, 2005)

Can you just confirm that my phone message was received and I still have a table please (booked and paid for the other date).
Thanks Muchly
Sue Nelson


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

sue said:


> Can you just confirm that my phone message was received and I still have a table please (booked and paid for the other date).
> Thanks Muchly
> Sue Nelson


Hi Sue, I'm guessing you have the chairman Colins tel no. I'll email him today. This is not directed esp' at you but for general info: 


Letters will go out today to all who booked for the previous date.
The letter will ask you to confirm either that you are happy with the new date or that you cannot attend the new date.
Only then will cheques that have been sent be cashed.

*If anyone does not receive a letter within the next 5 days or so could they PM me WITH THEIR NAME AND ADDRESS AND WHETHER THEY HAVE SENT IN THE BOOKING FORM AND PAYMENT.*

Many thanks.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## Greenphase (Feb 9, 2008)

Great to know everything is sorted Caz and i will also be attending this year as well.

From what i have heard over the years Norwich is the main show for anyone out this way.Iknow of breeders that go to Norwich every year and do very well and there is always a lot of happy customers around afterwards.

Yes you do get a lot of the same breeders attending all the shows but this is only because they take the time to travel and display at the shows and also a lot of people dont mind travelling for good quality animals that they could not afford at the previous show so they go back at a later date when they have had a chance to save.

Your right though Caz there really isnt enough weekends once the weather has warmed up for people to display at the shows before it gets to cold to move reptiles around again and with the way the shows are going in the UK now im sure it will become harder and harder to get dates to please everyone.


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

whats the post code?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

*Hellesdon High School* 
Middletons Lane
Nch
NR6 5SB


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

how many tables will be there?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

About 80 tables available in all. Plenty of confirmed bookings now :2thumb:


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Would it be possible for you to post the details in one post, ie, Date, time, and location. The details are spread out a bit at the moment. I have added what details i already have to the calender, but it will save people searching if its all in one place. : victory:


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jun 30, 2008)

Hello... Really wanna go to this!! will be the 1st one i have attended! 
What time is it open from/to? Do you need any kind of membership to get in?
thanks


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Open 11am til approx 4pm.
NO MEMBERSHIP. OPEN MEETING. :2thumb:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Now been added to the 2008 shows sticky.

A few tables left. Please pm me for a booking form.

Tables must be booked by mid october please.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

BUMP:2thumb:


----------



## Dave-Flames (Sep 20, 2006)

how much is entry?


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

i think it £2


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

cubeykc said:


> i think it £2


Yes it's £2 entry. Or £2 plus any outstanding taxi fares for some people..:devil:

11am til 4pm.


----------



## kiriak (Feb 10, 2006)

Corns. Anyone taking coral snows to Norwich show? :2thumb:


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Caz said:


> Yes it's £2 entry. Or £2 plus any outstanding taxi fares for some people..:devil:
> 
> 11am til 4pm.


 ha ha lol


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Eastern Herpetology Society Norwich | Reptiles Amphibians Spiders Insects
New EHS web site - old address will re-direct very soon.
Not long now. 4 tables left!


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

I will be going :2thumb::2thumb:.
Has always been a good show.
Oh is any one going to be taking mexican black kingsnakes.


----------



## Fat Tony (Sep 22, 2008)

Well the other half got a bonus from her work so we have some spare cash now!!! KINGS KINGS KINGS here i come!! :lol2: :flrt:


----------



## whufc_fan85 (Jan 22, 2007)

Are there any tables left??


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

2 or 3 i think. left.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmm I hope its not going to be too packed.Knowing us we'll be at least an hour late:lol2:


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

should be a good show any 1 taking scorps?


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

i thought i better make my appoliges know because i wont be coming as i have to do a few important things and i got my slot for a banger racing meet because someone dropped out,, hope u all have a good day tho mybe next time :2thumb:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

We're having a banger race at the EHS show. We'er using the sausages from the food stall outside. :2thumb:


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

Caz said:


> We're having a banger race at the EHS show. We'er using the sausages from the food stall outside. :2thumb:


:lol2::lol2: if i do get time i might pop up but i will be coming up in a big lorry with a few banger cars on it hope the is somewere to park?????


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Parking wouldn't be a problem mate.


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

cool i will probably come then and then i can jump straight on the road down to mildenhall :2thumb:


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

know this might be a right random question but whats the parking like?? and is it easy to find?


----------



## goldenburm (Jan 7, 2007)

yes and yes!


----------



## Mush (Jan 20, 2008)

goldenburm said:


> yes and yes!


awesomeness!!! depending on weather i should be there!!!!


----------

